# Dienste starten aus ISP-Config



## Thomas Hoffmann (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Leider ist bei meinem Server der sshd ausgefallen (grund kann ich zur Zeit nicht feststellen). Der Nachteil ich komme nicht mehr auf die Kommandozeile. 

Meinen Provider kann ich auch nicht erreichen, um den Server neu zu starten.

Meine Frage ist: gibt es eine Möglichkeit aus ISP-Config einen Befehl abzusetzen, um den sshd neu zu starten?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## planet_fox (10. März 2008)

Soweit ich weiss nicht, da bestimmte dinge in php aktiviert sein müssten um ssh code an den server zu senden


```
Leider ist bei meinem Server der sshd ausgefallen
```
Das empfinde ich als sehr kritisch SSH stürzt nicht ohne weiteres ab oder stop


----------

